# Wanting to build a dpms rifle, help please..



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

Ive gotten the itch for a AR style rifle here the last few months (damn these long winters) and have come to the conclusion that the dpms rifles will suit my needs best, while not breaking my pocket book. I am looking at the .223/5.56 and would like a 18" or 20" bull barrel. I would like to buy this rifle bare bones (no sights, fact trigger, picatiny rail) and build it up myself with the options of my choice. I was on DPMS's website and they have soooo many models to chose from. What models have suited you guys best.

Im going to the MN weapons collectors gun show at the fair grounds in MN on the 19th and looking at probably finding one there if I can so any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.

T.I.A.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just buy a stripped upper and lower and go from there. You can buy every part of the rifle as you want. That is what I did with mine


----------



## ZombieDown (Mar 13, 2011)

I actually did what you are wanting to do with a smith and wesson m&p 1500. I was able to buy the rifle and everything i wanted on it out of pocket was 1300. When I pull it out at the range everyone flocks to me with questions while drooling. Live dpms they will start a great platform.


----------

